# R.I.P Mogwai



## ReptileObsession (Sep 20, 2006)

Well,
Mogwai my crested gecko died two days ago. He wasn't putting on as much weight as he should. and last week Smoothie decided to eat Mogwai's tail, and I think it was down hill from there, even though he was still eating ok, and it looked like his tail was healing really well.


























*R.I.P Mogwai ~ 18.04.2008 - 08.10.2008*


----------



## devilgod54 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

thats really sad 
RIP little crested gecko.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

how sad 

if he was housed with the others maybe he was stressed not sure if he was but its possibly because of that he stopped eating.. many cresites simply need to be housed alone to avoid stress so they eat well and feel safe..

maybe your little one just felt under attack.. possibly was being bullied.. this happens with nearly al lspecies of lizards from time to time thats why its good to have extra tanks incase you have a non eater so you can seperate..



im so sorry

RIP little guy


----------



## ReptileObsession (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## ReptileObsession (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you,
My dad has taken him and is going to bury him in their garden today.
x


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

rip  eace:


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh bless him so tiny..so sorry.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P
ind
xxx


----------



## ReptileObsession (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

